# Common mistakes made by native speakers



## 涼宮

Good afternoon everyone 

I know this can be a really wide topic, but I would like to know the _*most*_ _common_ mistakes made by native speakers in Polish. Everyone makes mistakes in their own language, so I would like you, if possible, to make a list of said common mistakes. But if there is no a problem this thread could become a kind of mini-glossary listing the mistakes you remember. 

For instance, common mistakes in English by natives are:

Would of= would've

It's = its (possessive)

 I'm _not_ speaking to nobody in this class.= I'm speaking to nobody in this class.

And contexts in which take/bring are quite hard to grasp. The difference seems to be dying out as well as less/fewer.

The only common mistakes I read about in Polish are that, sometimes they are not sure whether to use accusative or genitive, like Słucham piosenki when it should be Słucham piosenek, or the problems between tę vs tą. As a learner, it would be hard for me to tell whether in informal situations a native made or not a mistake that could confuse me, and I could imitate, and then end up using it badly.

I appreciate very much your help with this, thank you in advance


----------



## majlo

Mind you the third mistake you mentioned (double negative in English) is not regarded ill-formed in certain varieties of the language.

Now, I think the most common and the most striking mistake in Polish is the masculine past tense of the verb "to go". Many people say "poszłem", "szłem", "wyszłem" etc. instead of saying "poszedłem", "szedłem", "wyszedłem" etc. Uneducated people are believed to use the incorrect form, though I know some educated folks who actually say the former one. 

A couple more:

"Pod rząd" is regarded incorrect. "Z rzędu" (in a row) is thought to be the correct one.
"W każdym bądź razie"  "W każdym razie"  (In any case; in any event)
"Wzięłem"  "Wzi*ą*łem"  (_m _I took; I have taken)


EDIT: It just dawned on me that there's an article on Wiki on language mistakes: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomocowszechne_b%C5%82%C4%99dy_j%C4%99zykowe

I think it's better to have the link to it rather than copy the whole list. What this thread could be good for is we could discuss some particular mistakes.


----------



## kknd

you can check wikipedia for list of some common mistakes—they cope with informal language (trying to forge it into formal) on a daily basis! in my opinion polish is so complex that most people (even educated; me also [which doesn't imply that i'm well-educated… ;p]) do some mistakes in few areas of polish language (or communication in general) that they are not aware of… as for me i guess i have most problems with exact meaning of certain words (which appear to be simple): i'm not talking about borrowed words or specialist (i'll give few of them i know that they are used incorrectly: _dokładnie_, _bynajmniej_, _wraz_).


----------



## majlo

For me _dokładnie _is an example of a very useful assimilation of a word from a foreign language, and I don't consider this a mistake.


----------



## NotNow

Isn't it incorrect to say _pojadłem?_


----------



## majlo

_Pojadłem _is possible. Whether it's correct or incorrect depends on what you mean to convey.


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> For me _dokładnie _is an example of a very useful assimilation of a word from a foreign language, and I don't consider this a mistake.


 
it is wrong assimilation—_dokładnie_ has it's precise meaning as _starannie_, _gruntownie_ (check here); if someone says _janek może potwierdzić, że to naprawdę mili ludzie_ you wouldn't answer _gruntownie!_ or _skrupulatnie!_ but _otóż to!_ or _zgadza się!_ we shouldn't use words in such way because we might stay with meaningless words which convey to many messages at once… if you know what i'm afraid of…


----------



## BezierCurve

Then how come we use "ewentualnie", "aktualnie" or "ordynarnie" with their corresponding meaning so much shifted from the original yet consider it correct? I wouldn't oppose using "dokładnie" so strongly. Actually, prescriptivists will eventually lose every battle with an evolving language when it comes to its usage in ordinary, everyday situations.


----------



## Rusak963

You got that right. 
One common mistake is that people say "co tu pisze?" instead of "co tu jest napisane?" when something, e. g. , is illegible and they are inquiring about it.


----------



## majlo

Thank you Bezier. I wanted to write pretty much the same what you did. 

_Otóż to _and _Zgadza się _are much worse to my ears than _Dokładnie _in this context. I hope (know? ) _Dokładnie _will one day become forgotten as 'incorrect'.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you all of you  Sadly my Polish level is still low to comprehend that list, but it will be helpful once my level increases


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> it is wrong assimilation—_dokładnie_ has it's precise meaning as _starannie_, _gruntownie_ (check here); if someone says _janek może potwierdzić, że to naprawdę mili ludzie_ you wouldn't answer _gruntownie!_ or _skrupulatnie!_ but _otóż to!_ or _zgadza się!_ we shouldn't use words in such way because we might stay with meaningless words which convey to many messages at once… if you know what i'm afraid of…


But, consider this possibility: 'dokładnie' may be a contraction of 'Ja uważam dokładnie to samo co ty'. Does it sound that bad?


----------



## Ben Jamin

We should remember that the common mistakes in a language constitute a grey zone of the language forms that are in transition from being mistakes to being standard. There is also a difference between the written language (język literacki) and the colloquial language. Many forms may be considered quite correct in the colloquial language, even if they are still incorrect in the written language.


----------



## majlo

Heard today on TV: "w cudzysłowiu". The correct form is "w cudzysłowie".


----------



## CharlesXavier

That's right majlo. I've also met many people who constantly say 'w cudzysłowiu'.

Other mistake which comes to my mind is 'proszę pani*ą*'  instead of 'proszę pan*i*'  when we want to draw somebody's attention or just introduce a thought. 'Proszę panią' may be used to ask somebody for something, e.g. 'proszę panią o zamknięcie okna' = 'close the window, please' = 'I *want you to* close the window' not in any other way.

The topic may be interesting, although I would advice you not to focus on mistakes because the more you see something the more you are convinced something's right and in this case it may be a little confusing.


----------



## pawel_zet

Weszłem  insted of wszedłem 
Poszłem  insted of poszedłem   - and so on.
But weszłam i poszłam is correct.


----------



## CharlesXavier

pawel_zet said:


> Weszłem  insted of wszedłem
> Poszłem  insted of poszedłem   - and so on.
> But weszłam i poszłam is correct.



You haven't explained why is that so I decided to add that in Polish we use '*weszłam*', '*szłam*', '*poszłam*' for feminine and '*wszedłem*', '*szedłem*', '*poszedłem*' for masculine.


----------



## lampak

wziąść wziąć
trzebało trzeba było
umią umieją
organiźmie organizmie (the same applies to other words ending with _-izm_)

Plus there's also a very common _tu pisze_ which is considered by linguists and purists as incorrect (correctly it should be _tu jest napisane_), but I must admit I use this phrase whenever I forget not to. I suppose the guardians of language purity will have to surrender one day and include this phrase in a dictionary (though some may rather die). 

Problems also appear in writing when it comes to joining _nie_ with the word it precedes or writing it as a standalone word - especially when it comes to _imiesłowy_ (what's an English word for them?). And only a true master of Polish can use commas correctly in every context. 

BTW, both _słucham piosenki_ and _słucham piosenek_ are correct but the former means "I listen to a song" and the latter - "I listen to songs". _Piosenki_ is not only plural nominative but also singular accusative of _piosenka_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

lampak said:


> wziąść wziąć
> 
> organiźmie organizmie (the same applies to other words ending with _-izm_)


Masz na myśli pisownię, czy wymowę?


----------



## majlo

Pewnie pisownię.
W wymowie jest /ź/.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Pewnie pisownię.
> W wymowie jest /ź/.


Ja też zwykle słyszę [ź] w wymowie, i sam inaczej bym nie wymówił, ale ciekaw jestem co sam lampak miał na myśli. 
Istnieje na przykład  zjawisko wymawiania „ja się śpieszę, jako ” ja sie *s*piesze”, z twardym *s*. Moźe to jakiś nowy trend depalatalizacyjny spółgłosek przed spółgłoskami miękkimi?


----------



## kknd

tutaj chodzi o cały szereg wyrazów zawierających „spiesz”, czy „śpiesz”, np. przyspieszenie/przyśpieszenie; trend chyba nie jest nowy, bo mamy np. „przysparzać”, czy „śpiwór”. mimo wszystko może ktoś wie, skąd wzięła się ta dualność względem spieszenia/śpieszenia? (wydaje się, że w niektórych wyrazach z tej rodziny powinno przeważać „s”, a w niektórych „ś”, przynajmniej w moim odczuciu.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> tutaj chodzi o cały szereg wyrazów zawierających „spiesz”, czy „śpiesz”, np. przyspieszenie/przyśpieszenie; trend chyba nie jest nowy, bo mamy np. „przysparzać”, czy „śpiwór”. mimo wszystko może ktoś wie, skąd wzięła się ta dualność względem spieszenia/śpieszenia? (wydaje się, że w niektórych wyrazach z tej rodziny powinno przeważać „s”, a w niektórych „ś”, przynajmniej w moim odczuciu.)



Pisanie *s*pieszę zamiast  *ś*pieszę, jako to zwykły błąd ortograficzny, natomiast mówienie "*s*piesze" to już nowe zjawisko fonetyczne (albo błąd językowy, jak kto woli).
Dawniej, gdy jeżdżono konno, można się było spieszyć (s-pieszyć), czyli zejść z konia i dalej iść pieszo. Dzisiaj większość Polaków nie zna tego słowa. Normalnie miękkie spółgłoski zwarte zmiękczają poprzedzającą spółgłoskę szczelinową, nawet gdy to nie jest uwidoczniane w pisowni (np w słowach zawierających "-izm").

Nie bardzo jednak rozumiem co tu robi "przysparzać".


----------



## majlo

Słownik PWN akceptuje zarówno "spieszyć", jak i "śpieszyć".


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Słownik PWN akceptuje zarówno "spieszyć", jak i "śpieszyć".


Widocznie nie znają słowa "spieszyć się" w znaczeniu "zsiąść z konia".


----------



## majlo

Widocznie nie znają się na języku polskim.

I po co cytujesz, skoro piszesz bezpośrednio pod moim postem?


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie bardzo jednak rozumiem co tu robi "przysparzać".


 
hmm… w zamierzeniu miało być jakimś tam kontrprzykładem na to, że „s” przed „p” nie ulega zmiękczeniu, choć bardziej należałoby szukać wyrazów z „s” przed „pi” (niestety nie znam się dobrze na fonologii/fonetyce); może to wpływ angielskiego i zapożyczonych wyrazów typu „spiker”? (sylaba „spi” to chyba w polskim swoiste novum, podobnie jak sylaba „ti” w zapożyczeniach, która zwykle oddawana była do tej pory poprzez „ty”). ktoś ma inną teorię?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wyrazy rodzime i wyrazy obce (zarówno świeże jak i zasymilowane) rządzą się często innymi prawami fonetycznymi. Dlatego zachowujemy w nich wymowę w zasadzie obcą językowi polskiemu, taką jak t+i, s+i, itp bez zmiękczania spółgłoski ani stwardniania samogłoski „i” na „y”. Wygląda jednak na to, że nowo utworzone wyrazy z „s” + sp’łgłoska miękka nie podlegają już temu prawu zmiękczania, na przykład „spieprzaj”. Być może w przyszłości nastąpi nawet zanik zmiękczania w istniejących wyrazach i następne pokolenia będą mówiły: spię zamiast śpię.


----------



## kknd

zastanawiają mnie tu wyrazy: „spienić” (podobny do powyższego): prawdopodobnie powodem niezmiękczania jest źródłosłów „z” + „pienić” i dążenie do zachowania tejże konstrukcji; innym jest „spiż”, który jest chyba dość stary, a jednak oparł się zmiękczeniu – być może zmiękczaniu podlega raczej cała cząstka „spie”, a nie tylko „spi” (choć por. „śpię” i „śpi” ).

mimo wszystko wydaje się, że te wyrazy to wręcz wyjątki od wyjątków, choć istotnie nie można wykluczyć, że istnieje narastająca tendencja do niezmiękczania (palatalizacji?)…


----------



## Ben Jamin

Słowo „spienić’” jest  chyba rzeczywiście   przykładem na to, że „s”  jako prefiks  (będące wariantem „z”) nie podlega palatalizacji podobnie jak zmiatać, zmieniać, skierowywać, zniewalać,.Chociaż „ściemniać” i „ściskać” psuje regułę. 
Ja mówiłem zawsze „śpiż”, ale może młodsze pokolenie traktuje ten rzadki dziś wyraz za niezasymilowany i mówi „spiż”.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

"WłANczać" instead of "włączać" (in pronunciation). The most interesting thing about this is that the sound that I've written as "AN" here is in fact something that simply doesn't exist in any other polish word and there's no letter for it...


----------



## Niebo

Czasami spotykam się ze słowem "chodziaż" zamiast "chociaż". Google podaje ponad 36 tys. wyników dla tego pierwszego.

 Ostatnie zdanie mi przypomnieło jeszcze o skrócie od "tysiąc", pisanym "tyś" zamiast "tys" (to chyba ze względu na wymowę). Nie wiem jak często to jest ale od czasu do czasu zdarza mi się na to natknąć podczas przeglądania internetu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włanczać jest zupełnie poprawnym polskim czasownikiem, utworzonym według reguł słowotwórczych dla czasowników kończących się na -ać. Jedynym problemem jest ortografia tego słowa, z użyciem fonetycznego AN, a nie konwencjonalnej metody z zapisem nosowego a, którego brak w alfabecie polskim. Ten temat został już, zresztą dogłębnie przedyskutowany w wątku http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=222459&highlight=włanczać.


----------



## majlo

PWN: włanczać -> "Nie znaleziono haseł spełniających podany warunek."


----------



## Ben Jamin

A próbowałeś znaleźć 'uonczyć'?


----------



## majlo

Nie muszę. Wiem, że takiego wynalazku na pewno tam nie znajdę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To po co szukałeś ‘włanczać’ ? Oba wyrazy były napisane “fonetycznie”, a raczej pisownią bardziej zbliżoną do wymowy niż pisownia oficjalna (historyczna).
‘Włanczać’ to po prostu bardziej fonetyczny zapis niż ‘włączać’. Przeczytaj zresztą to co napisała kamila_poland 23.10.2011.


----------



## majlo

Bo wciskasz ludziom kit, że "włanczać" jest poprawne.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Powtarzasz tylko ciągle to samo, i udajesz że nie rozumiesz argumentów. PWN traktujesz jak muzułmanin Koran. W tej sytuacji wszelka dyskusja jest beznadziejna.


----------



## majlo

Akurat bardzo mało wiesz o tym, jak ja traktuję PWN.

Przestań po prostu wciskać ludziom kit i będzie OK.


----------

